# Is this egg fertile?



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I found two eggs laid by one of my female Cresteds the other day. I had give her a lay box but these were just sat on top of her substrate. I candled them both and one was completely clear and had already started to dip. The other was plump and when candled I could see a small red vein like structure in the egg. I've looked at pictures of fertile eggs but they all seem to be a few days/weeks old.

The pictures not very good, but the best I could get without messing with the egg too much.

I've put the egg in to incubate.

Does it look fertile. You can see the red area towards the bottom.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

It looks fertile to me


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Any other opinions will be gladly received.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

looks fertile to me, its either that or my eyes are playing up on me, to me i can see the faintest of hairlines (veins), if your unsure incubate it anyway (not right next to the other eggs), if it goes bad then it goes bad, if it hatches then great : victory:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I put it in to incubate as soon as I saw the lines. It's the first I've had that looks slightly fertile. It's from a female that's housed with another female (26g) who I'm starting to think is a late developing male. Gonna put pics up of her/him asap so people can give opinions on that.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

lol if its 2 females then my eyes were definatly playing up on me :lol2:


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

yup its surely fertile.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Haha the one that laid the eggs is Ember, she's housed with frog. They're both 2 years old and from the same breeder but different clutch. They've been housed together all there lives and I've never seen any mating, but of course I don't see them during the night so who knows what happens. Haha. Frog is 26g and absolutely no signs of a bulge! I've tried pore sexing since I found the egg, but her under side is very patterned and I've been trying to focus my eyes so much I feel like I'm going cross eyed. I'll post pics up of Frogs vent/pore area on Friday for anyone with a good eye for Crested pores


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

If you can see any veins then its fertile


----------

